# Mounting



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote is almost 9 weeks and he did it to my leg for the first time today! He's also barking at the neighbors. I promptly scolded him both times. Any other ideas to get him to stop these naughty traits?

9 weeks. I thought I had a lil while longer of innocent puppydom...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Many people assume that it is a sexual behavior and it rarely is, especially in such a young puppy.

Here is another thread on the exact same subject.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Good stuff. I looked for this subject in the training section cause I figured that's what he needs to stop.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mounting is a sign of domination, nothing else, so is barking at the neighbors. Looks like you got a little alfa male on your hands.  Socialize him as much as you can, take him everywhere with you and have him meet as many people as possible. Don't wait to take him with you until after all his shots. Even if you just carry him around in a tote or a stroller. These early weeks of "socialization" are very important.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

He's caught up on his shots so taking him to places isn't my worries..it's the fact that he gets car sick! lol. As much as I liked stopping 3 times to clean him and the car up on the way home from the breeder, I want to keep it at a minimum. Any suggestions on how to get him used to the car? Should I not give him any food or such for a while before we go? I know when I was a kid and used to ride rollercoasters I only got sick if I'd just eaten..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

There is another thread here somewhere about car sickness, as mine experience it too. Finally the vet just perscribed Bonine. We will be trying it out on Logan this weekend. If you take Capote to a local shopping mall, or post office. Sit on the bench outside & just let him get used to seeing people. If they want to have contact with him, have them treat him so he sees strangers as nice people who feed me!!


----------

